# [solved] X-Server abschießen und was ist CONFIGURE_OPTIONS?

## strangerthandreams

Hiho Leute.

Seit dem Update des xorg-servers auf Version 1.9.5 geht die Tastenkombination für das Abschießen nicht mehr. Vorher lief das aber... Wo zum Geier muss ich die Option für das Abschießen des X-Servers eintragen? Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren ab und zu geändert und ich blick nicht mehr durch.

Folgendes habe ich bereits eingetragen in die xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

#       Option "AutoRepeat" "500" "30"

EndSection

```

Damit sollte eigentlich das Problem erschlagen sein. Oder?

Und dann noch das hier:

Was hat die Meldung "CONFIGURE_OPTIONS are deprecated. Please migrate to XORG_CONFIGURE_OPTIONS to preserve namespace" ebenfalls beim neuen Xserver zu bedeuten?

Bitte lasst mich nicht dumm sterben. Jetzt ist Wochenende und ich kann endlich mal wieder was machen am PC. JUHUUUUUUUUU

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

```
        Option     "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

 Sollte soweit ok sein und auch im aktuellen xorg-server-1.9 funktionieren (hier tut es das)

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Was hat die Meldung "CONFIGURE_OPTIONS are deprecated. Please migrate to XORG_CONFIGURE_OPTIONS to preserve namespace" ebenfalls beim neuen Xserver zu bedeuten?

 

Hmm.., wo kommt die denn her, bzw welches Programm gibt diese Meldung wo aus?

----------

## Knieper

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877073.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365665

----------

## strangerthandreams

Na dann ist ja alles klar. Danke für die Links.

@Josef.95:

Die Meldung kam als Warning nach dem emergen des Xservers-1.9.5. Da dies aber den Links nach zu urteilen nicht für Anwender gedacht ist, kann man das getrost ignorieren.

edit: Gut ich habs gelöst mit dem Abschießen. Das Problem liegt nicht am Xserver, sondern an KDE 4.6.2.

Einzustellen jetzt mal wieder ganz neu und mal wieder ganz woanders:

KDE-Systemeinstellungen, Eingabegeräte, "Tastenkombination zum erzwungenen Beenden des X-Servers", "Strg + Alt + Löschtaste"

Man beachte die "Löschtaste"!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

